# Unusual 1910/22 ?



## steve65 (Mar 27, 2014)

Hello Guys
New member here :mrgreen:
Ive picked up a nice 1910/22 it has a longer barrel and looks like a 1910 with a 22 slide?
Here are a couple of pics.
Any info at all would be appreciated.

Cheers
Steve


----------

